# Key Post: Where would I find cheap dvds and cds?



## Laneyh (21 Oct 2002)

Hi all ,
Just wondering if anyone has any recommendations on where to buy reasonably priced Dvds

Thanks


----------



## suzie (21 Oct 2002)

*Re: Where would I find cheap dvds ?*

try www.cdwow.ie or www.play.com

<!--EZCODE ITALIC START-->_ Edited by ClubMan to fix links._<!--EZCODE ITALIC END-->


----------



## harza (22 Oct 2002)

*cheap DVDs*

There are some great deals on in HMV and Golden Discs at the moment. I picked up Goodfellas on DVD for €9.95.
Forget about it!  >D


----------



## bishop (27 Oct 2002)

*cheap DVDs*

I get all my DVD sent from OZ. Sounds extreme but I order online with www.ezydvd.com. Example: currently [broken link removed] (which I would like to say is the best place to order music CD) is doing each 007 for €15:95. EZYDVD is doing them for $27.00 which is €12:95. 

I usually order in lots of 3 our 4 so I save on shipping which works out at around £5.00 and I have them in less then 7 days.

Been using them for a year now without any hassle and they given away good free gifts now and then.

_Edited by ClubMan to fix links._


----------



## starfish (29 Oct 2002)

*CDwow*

I've also found CDWow pretty good for music CDs. I bought Rolling Stones 'Forty licks' on the site last week for 22 euro with free delivery. I saw it in Golden Discs since for 27.50


----------



## rainyday (29 Oct 2002)

*Re: Where would I find cheap dvds ?*

Hear, hear - cdwow.ie are great. They seem to ship their products in from Hong Kong (which says something for the high margins which the local guys must be taking out of this business)!.


----------



## hotlips (30 Oct 2002)

*cheap DVDs*

Have you tried

[broken link removed]

I haven't bought from them but they seem to have some good special offers.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Oct 2002)

*DVD.....*

CD-WOW - Very cheap come from Hong Kong - Limited Selection However. Very efficient. Watch the region code though. Most of their selections are not Region 2 which most DVD players here are.

PLAY.COM - Huge Selection - Cheap ( come from Jersey ). Very efficient. 

DMG-Direct - Too Expensive - Not much of a saving on your HMV (who are occasionally cheaper than any internet site. Yet to try DMG however have heard they are efficient.

I see a recommendation here of an australian site. Again you need a multi region player for most of the stuff on there. I don't use them as I am stuck with region two unless anyone out there knows of a hassle free way of upgrading a Sony DAVS-300 for less than the price of a multi-region player.


Some new sites ones I have yet to try are

www.splashdvd.com - Jersey based - Look cheap 
www.dvdzone2.com - Not sure where they are based but have some cheap DVDs.

In summary:
I buy most of my DVDs from Play.com. However on newer releases I will always check cdwow.


_Edited by ClubMan to fix links._


----------



## Laneyh (30 Oct 2002)

*Thanks for the links*

That's great should keep me busy through the Winter thanks everyone
: D


----------



## morph321 (31 Oct 2002)

*region restrictions*

Hi guys,

Those DVD links you posted - can we get Region 2 DVDs there also? Or are they in Region 2?

For example, Bishop, isn't Australia in Region 4?

Regds,
morf...


----------



## morph321 (31 Oct 2002)

*region restrictions*

Hi guys,

Those DVD links you posted - can we get Region 2 DVDs there also? Or are they in Region 2?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2002)

*Region 2*

www.play.com - Mostly Region 2. Easy to distinguish Region 2 from Region 1

www.cdwow.ie - many regions, however if you view the specs it will say what region the DVD comes from. 

Again, these are the better sites.

_Edited by ClubMan to fix links._


----------



## colhic (8 Nov 2002)

*DVD Buying*

Hi,

I have bought hundreds of DVDs over the net and there
is never one place that is consistently the cheapest.

So ... first of all, make sure that you have a multi-region
DVD player (unless you are only going to buy region 2). 
Three other things to do next:

1 - Check the DVD related boards and look at their
     DVD bargain forums for bargains, coupons etc.

Region1 - www.dvdtalk.com
Region2 - www.thedvdforums.com
Region4 - www.dvdplaza.com.au

2 - Make sure you know the version of the dvd you want.
     The same DVD in different regions may not have the
     exact same content on the DVD (e.g. a commentary
     might not be there, or the audio soundtrack might only
     be Dolby Digital 5.1 and not DTS etc.). So, have a look 
     at the following sites to compare a DVD in the
     different regions and see which is the best version:

[broken link removed]
www.michaeldvd.com.au

3 - Always use a dvd price searcher/checker

Region1 - www.dvdpricesearch.com - (Region 1 only)
Region2 - www.dvdpricecheck.co.uk - my favourite as it includes shipping to Europe 
in the price and also allows you to price check from shops 
in all regions
Region4 - www.dvdplaza.com.au - look at the price crawler (Region 4 only)

4 - If you want to convert currencies back to euro then use
the following (note - www.dvdpricecheck.co.uk - this price checker site
will allow you to specify what currency you want all of the
dvd you are searching for)

www.xe.com/ucc

5 - Also, be aware that there are many rebates and coupon
sites that you can look at (especially if you are buying 
from the USA). These will give you money off or money
back when you start your buying through their site.

Rebates:
Region 1 - www.ebates.com
Region 2 - www.pigsback.com - Our very own Irish site
Region 2 - www.ipoints.co.uk

Coupons:
Region 1 - www.dealcatcher.com
Region 1 - [broken link removed]
Region 1 - [broken link removed]
Region 2 - just4fun.ipfox.com

You can find others by searching using Google and searching 
for something like "coupons".

6 - Then, the stores that I have bought from in the regions have been the following:

USA/Canada - Region 1 
www.absound.ca
www.amazon.ca
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
www.amazon.com - can be expensive!

Europe - Region 2
www.play.com
www.splashdvd.com
www.cdwow.ie

Australia/NewZealand - Region 4 
[broken link removed] - look out for the free shipping weekends and good prices
www.ezydvd.com
[broken link removed]
www.atlanticdvd.com.au
www.dvdvideoplanet.com - New Zealand
[broken link removed]

Alternatively, you could look at buying secondhand. I have tried the following stores 
with no problems but they are region 1 (USA/Canada) only and sometimes the same 
dvd new will only be a few dollars/euro more - worth a look anyway.

www.djangos.com - have free shipping when you buy $25 worth at the moment
[broken link removed]

As you can see, I am a bit of a DVD nut and I hope some of this helps.

Regards,

Colum


----------



## garrettod (12 Nov 2002)

*...*

Hi Colum, 

Excellent info. in the above post  

I think the real answer to the question raised on this thread (where do you buy cheap dvds) is simple - the price checker sites.

Often, one movie can be cheaper than another at any site.  Furthermore, there are often promotions run by some of the online retailers offering a cheap movie, to attract new business etc.

Stick with the price checkers is my advice  

Regards

G>


----------



## Joe Nonety (14 Nov 2002)

*How about DVD Players???*

DVDs seem to be more or less covered.
Now can anyone recommend where to get nicely priced DVD players?
I'm purchasing one as an Xmas present so waiting for the sales isn't an option.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Nov 2002)

*Re: How about DVD Players???*

Have you tried:

- Power City

- Richer Sounds

- Argos


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (14 Nov 2002)

*Re: How about DVD Players???*

There's also that Big W place out by the Walkinstown roundaroundaroundaboutmotorway. Actually, it's in Robinhood Ind Est just off it. They were selling a DVD player for €220 including 50 DVDs.

Admittedly, they wouldn't be latest releases but you can't loose. They also had a Sony DVD player going for €150 as far as I can remember.


----------



## colhic (14 Nov 2002)

*Re: How about DVD Players???*

If you don't mind mail order, try Amazon.co.uk.

They are having a bit of a sale on decent dvd players
at the moment. Also you can take a look at their customer
reviews for a bit of relevant advice for each model. 
Customer service is also good if there are any problems.
Look at the Pioneer 350, Pioneer 454 or the Toshiba 220.
All are multiregion out of the box (make sure it says multi
region in the title!). 

If you don't want multiregion, they also do others like 
the Sony DVP-NS405 for £139 working out at about 
€220 + delivery, DVP-NS305 is £120.

Personally, to replace my Samsung 709, I will be looking 
at the Pioneer 454 for £139 working out at about 
€220 + delivery. Although the Tosh is good at £120 (€189).

Also, if you buy through pigsback.com (Irish site), they will
give you 5 piggypoints for each £1stg spent there (look
under "all categories", then "books and magazines" for the
link).

If you are a bit adventurous, go to www.thedvdforums.com
and take a look at the "sticky" topic for Upgrade Heaven
(another UK mail order/bricks and mortar) in the bargain 
forum. They will have the same players as Amazon but at
a cheaper price if you are a forum member and their customer
service is also good by all accounts.

Whatever you choose, it is always worth a look at the
customer comments on Amazon to find out what joe public
thinks of the player you are interested in.

Also, have a look at forums like www.avforums.com 
for discussion on other players (amongst other home electronics).

Otherwise, you could always try to win one.
www.online.ie are running a competition to win an 
LG dvd player - well, you never know!

Colum


----------



## Joe Nonety (19 Nov 2002)

*Re: How about DVD Players???*

Some of those DVD players in Amazon don't seem to include a SCART cable. Is this necessary for playing DVDs?

Also, there doesn't seem to be any difference between the Pioneer DV-350 and the DV454-S, besides the price!!


----------



## ClubMan (19 Nov 2002)

*Re: How about DVD Players???*

Well, according to Pioneer:

_"Performance and features of the DV-350 and DV-454 are nominally identical. However, DV-454 is fresh-up cosmetic design with a complementary AV receiver to partner it. And DV-454 includes both coaxial and optical digital outputs. (DV-350 has only a coaxial output.)"_

SCART cables are normally not included with VCRs, DVDs etc. If you want to use SCART output (e.g. to your TV) then you can buy a SCART cable for about €10 (less or more depending on quality - e.g. gold contacts, better shielding etc...). Like VCRs you can use a DVD out of the box with a co-ax/RF output but SCART or other digital outputs will probably give better quality and possibly more features.


----------



## Rip off Ireland (19 Nov 2002)

*.*

Tescos is doing a DVD player for €149
It's got optical audio out, s-video out (which the Sony 305 doesn't have), DTS, 3d Surround sound. It's a deawoo. -oh, and it plays DVDs. I just bought one after much research.



> They were selling a DVD player for €220 including 50 DVDs



-actually, you can loose! - Dixons are doing the same offer, but the films are @#%$. You get 25 disks with 50 films. I've heard of about ten of the films - which I wouldn't normally buy anyway. If you're particulary fond of robocop, go for it! The DVD player doesn't look much good either...

I've €70 to spend on DVDs I'll actually watch.


----------



## Sarah (19 Nov 2002)

*Play.com*

Hi,

Has anyone ordered DVDs from Play.com yet? If so how long do they normally take to arrive.

I ordered some DVDs on Play.com and my order history tells me that they were posted on 13/11/02 and they have yet to arrive.

what comeback do I have if they never show? Can I ring VISA and tell them the goods were not received and not to honour the transaction?

thanks


----------



## Sarah (20 Nov 2002)

*Where would I find cheap dvds ?*

i placed an order with play.com and i received 2 of the 4 dvds yesterday. the two i received were posted on 14th november according to my account. the two i have yet to receive were posted a day earlier on the 13th.

what happens if they don't arrive? can i cancel the transaction on my credit card?


----------



## Alan Moore (21 Nov 2002)

*Play*

I've bought loads of stuff on Play. The only reason I get away with it is that I buy the odd George Clooney film to keep my good wife happy.

Never had a days problem with Play. I've had experiences like what you are having. Bear in mind that the post is coming from abroad. At the end of the day they all arrive.

If it doesn't arrive in the next few days contact Play via e-mail before cancelling.


----------



## Marion (21 Nov 2002)

*Re: Where would I find cheap dvds ?*

Hi Sarah

This is now the legislation in Ireland in relation to [broken link removed] and it appears that you would have a comeback.

Marion :hat


----------



## garrettod (21 Nov 2002)

*...*

Hi Sarah,

I have also bought from Play.com on many occassions.  They are excellent, though the post can sometimes be a tad slow.  I think it comes down to the fact that while its P&P free - they are only paying enough for UK shipping, result of which is your post gets delayed ... but you normally do get it (with a label on it, saying postage underpaid or something).

I have also had orders go astray, shipped from both Play.com & Jungle.com  In both cases, a quick e-mail and they agreed to send the item(s) again.  Items were subsequently received in good time & order.

Regards

G>


----------



## Marion (21 Nov 2002)

*Re: Where would I find cheap dvds ?*

Sarah

Perhaps you might post back again if and when they do arrive. It would be helpful information for other AAM readers.

Best of luck!

Marion :hat


----------



## Sarah (21 Nov 2002)

*Where would I find cheap dvds ?*

thanks for all the replies... they have eased my mind somewhat about play.com. in fact one more arrived yesterday... just one to go! i'll let you know


----------



## Sarah (25 Nov 2002)

*Where would I find cheap dvds ?*

Just to update you all (I know you were al on the edge of your seats in anticip.....     ation)

The fourth and final DVD arrived the other day, much to my happiness.

So much so I bought another on that brilliant site - A special addition 2 disc version of The Usual Suspects with heaps of extras for STG9.99. That site is just fantastic!!

Even better was when I was in Tower Records on Friday and saw the very same DVD for €34!!

Ha.

I'll never buy a CD or DVD in a shop again!!


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2002)

*Re: Where would I find cheap dvds ?*

I tried ordering some CDs from www.cdwow.ie but when it got to their payment page I got a warning that the certificate didn't match the page using it. On that basis alone I would not proceed with the purchase. Has anybody else had this problem?


----------



## Alan Moore (27 Nov 2002)

*cd-wow*

Never had any problem using the site though on another thread someone had a problem with the irish site not offering as much as the .com site. Methinks the support for the .ie site may be haphazard.

Suggest you use the .com site. I have actually found that .com can be cheaper than .ie after the credit card company do their conversion.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2002)

*Re: cd-wow*

Thanks Alan - I might try again later.


----------



## rainyday (27 Nov 2002)

*Re: Where would I find cheap dvds ?*

Hi Clubman - I ordered successfully from cdwow.ie some time back, without getting any certificate errors. It may well be that their certificate has expired and they just haven't noticed. Maybe a quick mail or query to them might help them to resolve it.

I was amazed to find that they are shipping from Hong Kong & still working out cheaper than most Irish or UK stores!


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2002)

*Re: Where would I find cheap dvds ?*

No - the certificate is for www.cd-wow.com but the page was secure.worldpay.com (or something like that). Looked fishy to me so I logged off!


----------



## raid250 (27 Nov 2002)

*play.com*

3 dvd's I ordered from play.com arrived yesterday, Swordfish, Seven (boxset) & Shawshank Redemption, I spent €32 to get them delivered to my door, I priced them on www.buy4now.ie/dmgdirect/ €71.58 + €4.20 shipping, can any one tell me how they can justify such a markup !!!!!!

Also I priced a book on Amazon.co.uk, cost including shipping €24, I rang Easons here in Galway to see if it was in stock, nope "we can order it but it will be 3 to 4 weeks and with the Christmas we'll be busy and don't really want to do that", can you give me a price anyway, "yeah sure, it will be €63.60"

What is the story !!!!!!


----------



## Sarah (27 Nov 2002)

*play.com*

I'm beginning to sound like an advert for Play.com but I just can't believe how much cheaper things are.

I hadn't realised that they have a huge range of dvds not just the popular or bargain ones. I was looking for one specific dvd on a specialist subject and went to amazon to see if thye had it. They did and it cost STG18. I also found another unusual dvd I was looking for here and it cost STG19.80.

I phoned HMV to see if they had it and there the first one was €27 - so HMV was a bit cheaper than amazon because the above price includes postage.

Then by chance I thought I'd have a look at Play and it was there for STG11.99 delivered!

The second one was also there and it was STG14.99 delivered.

Saving myself approx. STG11 from amazon and roughly the same fom HMV.

Long live play.com!!


----------



## Alan Moore (27 Nov 2002)

*Clubmans problem.....*

CD WOW use secure.worldpay.com for credit card transaction management ( huh? ). I know because Mrs M works for one of their competitors. You'll be fine as long as you don't get error messages.


----------



## colhic (28 Nov 2002)

*Re: CD-WOW*

Don't forget to use pigsback.com as the starting point for 
CD-WOW - they give 50 piggypoints per order!


----------



## Alan Moore (3 Dec 2002)

*www.play.com*

On play at the moment they have a promotion on the left hand side called Paul Ross hot pick. Each deal normally only lasts a day or possibly two at a time and then reverts to normal price. Its to get you to check the site daily.

Got Lord Of the Rings for 11.99 stg. Thats 19 euro compared to 37-38 in HMV/Virgin. It has since reverted to 16.99 STG. 

Harry Potter was 9.99 and is now back to 14.99.

Worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Marion (11 Dec 2002)

*Re: www.cdwow.ie*

I ordered some CDs from cdwow.ie last evening. ClubMan I received the same warning, but I ploughed ahead! 

I received my order confirmation by e-mail this evening. What I find strange is the fact that each of my CDs will be delivered separately. I thought it might have been more cost effective to deliver them together?

This is the worldpay statement on [broken link removed]

Marion :hat


----------



## ClubMan (11 Dec 2002)

*Re: www.cdwow.ie*

Fair play to you. I guess it all works OK. However if the certificate doesn't match the web site then all bets are off as far as security is concerned. When this happens it means that the most basic assurance of security (i.e. that you are dealing with the site that you believe you're dealing with) has failed. Given that a secure system is only as strong as the weakest link in the chain it doesn't inspire confidence!


----------



## 1144 (17 Dec 2002)

*DVD Multi region*

Does anyone know how I can have a region 2 DVD player converted into multi region. Also where can this be done? My son is returning home from the states with his DVD collection.
Thanks
1144


----------



## Alan Moore (17 Dec 2002)

*Depends on the model...*

A lot of DVD players can be hacked. 

Others need chips. There is a guy that advertises on the buy and sell each week have no idea what he is like. I would contact the shop you bought your player also. I enquired in a few places about my own to be told that they would chip it but only if I had bought it there.


----------



## Marion (18 Dec 2002)

I tried to order a CD from play.com (it wasn't available on cdwow.ie - my entire order arrived within 6 days) and I ran into a spot of bother.

The postcode is a required field and it wouldn't let me progress without it. I then decided to put in a full stop.

It let me through. Then, I received an e-mail from play.com to say that my address did not match that of my credit card account and to check with my credit card company. I rang MBNA and they said that no check whatsoever had been run on my address. The mind boggles!

Did anybody else have this problem? How did you overcome the required postcode problem? 

Marion :hat


----------



## 1144 (19 Dec 2002)

*DVD multi region*

Hi Alan,
I did ask at the shop where I bought it but they do not chip the DVD. There is a web site in Ireland called DVDIRELAND they may be able to help you depending on your brand of DVD. Mine is'nt listed yet.
Regards
1144


----------



## Another Person (19 Dec 2002)

*Fixing DVD players*

www.vcdhelp.com 

This will tell you how to play multi-region DVDs.

(This link was provided to you by _GeoffreyOD_ on


----------



## Claire (19 Dec 2002)

*postcodes and Play.com*

Marion, I had the same problem. I just sent an email to customer services at Play.com. They didn't reply, but my order was processed very soon after that.


----------



## Marion (20 Dec 2002)

*Re: postcodes and Play.com*

Hi Claire

Thanks for your reply. As it happens, I had replied to the original e-mail outlining my difficulty with the postcode field. 

I received a very pleasant message this evening from Play.com advising that they were processing my order. 

Regards

Marion :hat


----------



## harza (24 Dec 2002)

*returns with play.com*

Anyone have any experience in returning goods to www.play.com? 
The goods are not faulty, I've simply changed my mind.


----------



## Marion (29 Dec 2002)

*Re: retuns of unwanted CDs to play.com*

Hi Harza

A retailer is not under any legal requirement to accept returns of goods where a consumer has merely changed their mind. Many retailers, however, as a gesture of goodwill do as a matter of course accept returns.

I've had a look at the returns policy of [broken link removed] here and it appears that they are not interested in exchanging goods where the customer has decided that they don't like them.

In the circumstances, It might be a good idea to send an e-mail asking them if they would as a goodwill gesture change the unwanted CDs and also post the link to this particular topic. You've nothing to lose by trying this tactic because, as it stands, you don't have any consumer rights to an exchange. 

But, they might be willing to relent. After all ... good business makes business!


Regards

Marion :hat


----------



## Sarah (2 Jan 2003)

*Re: retuns of unwanted CDs to play.com*

I had a spot of bother with Play.com can anyone advise me what I should do next...

I ordered some DVD's before christmas and most of them arrived. One, however was incorrect. The invoice was correct but the DVD was wrong. I phoned them and they told me to send it back by registered post and they would issue me the correct DVD. He said it would cost about STG£1.20. I explained that we are in the euro zone so it would probably be more expensive than that. He told be to include the reciept.

I did this,by Swift Post and not by registered post because An Post won't send registered post to a PO Box number - it cost me 6 euros. (approx STG£3.60)

Pla.com refunded me STG£1.20 because that's what regstered post costs in the UK. I send them and e-mail outlining the problem and they replied saying my goods were on the way without addressing the money. Because it was a christmas present they agreed to send a replacement without having recived the wrong ones back so because of this I didn't persue it.

However, I now realise that another DVD they sent is wrong. It's for the wrong region. If I have to go through the same process again I will then be 8 euros out of pocket because of their mistakes. It's not huge money, but it makes the whole process a waste of time because they will work out more expensive than just going to the shop here!

Any advice?


----------



## Marion (4 Jan 2003)

Hi Sarah

I thought the reply you received from play.com was bizarre for the simple reason that they mentioned a postage fee of £2 in relation to something else on the site. But, then I wondered what rights we have in general regarding postage and returning faulty goods.

So, I rang the ODCA earlier this morning and I received the following information?

1) Where goods are faulty or generally contravene the SGSSA 1980, the retailer is wholly responsible for the postage and this covers all EU countries. So that's very good news for you.

2) I asked how this can be enforced. The ODCA will deal with all the practicalities and pursue the case on behalf of the consumer because they have the relevant contacts. I spoke with a very helpful person called Deirdre who said that she would deal with distance selling queries herself. 

You should contact the [broken link removed] and mark it for the attention of Deirdre Dolan. Let us know how you get on. Timing, procudures, result etc.

Distance Selling in General: I asked her about this and she informed me of this regulation [broken link removed]. This currently applies to all EU countries.

It is good news for the consumer. 

When we buy goods via *Distance selling* (TV, internet) we have a cooling-off period of 7 days - (*Harza* - it's a pity we didn't have this information to hand when you posted on the 24 th but it's good to know for future reference). However, in this instance when we return goods because we change our minds we will be responsible for the postage.

So there a little bit of good news to go with the fantastic sunny afternoon (which if anybody is interested I spent walking on the beach  )

Regards

Marion :hat


----------



## Claire (4 Jan 2003)

*Is Play.com based in the EU?*

Hmm, I could be wrong about this, but isn't Play.com based in Jersey, which is outside the EU?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2003)

*DVD Multi region hacking*

Hi 1144
Try www.dvdreviewer.co.uk for all the hacks of most machines. Most machines (including my own one) can be hacked and changed to multi region by simply keying in certain commands on the remote control
Takes a bit of time, but ,managed to convert mine to region free - which will play EVERY dvd!!

_Edited by ClubMan to fix link._


----------



## Marion (4 Jan 2003)

*Re: Jersey is definitely not within the EU*

Hi Claire

You are perfectly right. Jersey is not within the EU. 

Oh well, the information regarding EU distance selling is very useful to have, although unfortunately in this particular instance it is _probably_ of no benefit to Sarah.  

Sarah, E-mail the ODCA anyway and see what transpires. There may well be some arrangements in place which might benefit you.  You've nothing to lose. Again, let us know about the outcome. It will determine whether we (moi in particular) purchase from play.com in the future.

At least we know that we have some level of protection when things go wrong when we distance purchase within the EU.


Marion :hat


----------



## Marion (5 Jan 2003)

*Re: could play.com be bound by EU law?*

I arrived back to my home this evening to be greeted by my credit card bills and my CD from play.com.

The address given for my Visa bill was indeed Jersey. But, the CD was dispatched from an address in Brussels in Belgium - a country definitely within the EU.

Could play.com be bound by EU law if it dispatches its goods from within an EU country? 

Marion :hat


----------



## Sarah (7 Jan 2003)

*Re: could play.com be bound by EU law?*

Thanks for all the info Marion - I'll get in touch with them and see what they have to say.

I'm going 'round in circles with Play. It takes them 24 hrs to reply to each e-mail. They first asked me for the recorded delivery number - I had to ask them what that was, I thought it was on thier invoice.

They replied to say it was the number of the registered post, whihc I duly sent back to them. However I added that I was more concerned with the DVD which was for the wrong region and asked did they have it for region 2 and if so should I send the wrong one back.

I then got a bog standard reply saying they were sorry I was sent an incorrect title and that if I sent it back by recorded post they would issue the correct one blah blah blah.

So I replied with as much annoyance as I could express in an e-mail without swearing that I needed to know if they had this dvd in region 2 because if they didn't there was no point in sending the one I have back.

I decided it's best to deal with things one at a time. 

I'll let you know how I get on.

At the end of their e-mail they quote a Jersey phone number for me to call with any problems! So know I have to add the cost of a second call to Jersey because of thier mistakes!

I don't think that they are trying to get out of refunding me it's that either they can't deal with more than one query at a time or they just couldn't care less.

Long & short - I'll not use them again!


----------



## Claire (7 Jan 2003)

*My CD from Play.com definitely came from Jersey*

The one I ordered from CDWow came from Hong Kong, so I suppose we won't get EU consumer protection with them either (?). That one only took three days to arrive though-very impressive at Christmas.


----------



## rubes (7 Jan 2003)

*cheap dvds*

For region 2 dvds try www.cd-wow.com the prices are qoted in terling but still work out cheap when converted


----------



## Claire (7 Jan 2003)

*try cdwow.ie*

Prices are in Euro


----------



## Marion (8 Jan 2003)

*Re: could play.com be lible under EU law?*

I checked this out with the European Consumer Centre and it appears that play.com would not be covered by EU law just because it dispatches its goods from within the EU.

The contract to buy is made outside the EU and the mailing address is irrelevant.

Having said this, the  has had success with consumer issues in both US and Canada. So this is another option for conumer problems.

The ecic is very happy to deal with any consumer related issues which cannot be resolved by the consumer.

Marion :hat


----------



## garrettod (18 Mar 2003)

*...*

Hi

Unless we all start to hastle our politicans, this could be the start of the end for cheaper DVDs / CDs ....



regards

G>


----------



## cdanddvdbargains (2 Aug 2003)

*Cheap DVDs*

Have a look at www.CDandDVDbargains.com for the best places to find DVDs at the best prices!


----------



## Marion (3 Jan 2004)

Thanks to *Gerry* for compiling the following list:

I have done a bit of research on the above for an Irish company and I have unearthed some gems which I am happy to share with you.

www.dvd9.com
www.dvdpacific.com
www.devoteddvd.com.au

www.blackstar.co.uk
www.play.com
www.find-dvd.co.uk
www.dddhouse.com
www.ezydvd.com.au
www.splashdvd.com
www.movietyme.com
www.dvdpricecheck.co.uk

www.dvdoo.com
[broken link removed]
www.cdwow.ie
[broken link removed]
www.digitaleyes.net
www.dvdsoon.com
www.dmgdirect.com
[broken link removed]


----------



## okidoki987 (7 Jan 2004)

*re*

CD Wow.ie is much dearer then CDWow.com
even after converting cdwow.com Sterling prices to Euro!
However if you go to www.cd-wow.co.hk
and depending on what region you are looking for, they have some very cheap DVD'S!

On the point about non receipt etc, if you pay by credit card, you have recourse to the CC company irrespective of whether the company is in England, HK or outer space.
This applies for any item bought in person, over the phone, etc.
They are jointly and severably liable (I think that is the phrase?), it's under an old English Law that applies here. 
If you write/ring them and tell them the problem, they will
dispute the charge with the companies bank and the company have to prove they are right in charging.
It takes some time to get it sorted out however.

Word of warning
Make sure you pay your credit card bill because they will continue to charge you interest until it is all cleared up.
(if you are right, you will get the interest refunded).

You also have the advantage where there is no signature (phone, internet) for the goods.


----------



## rorook (14 Feb 2004)

*Re: DVD9.COM*



> Bought Finding Nemo form www.dvd9.com for €10.50. AS long as you ordered at least 2 DVDs , shipping is free. Downside is it comes in a plastic sleeve and it takes about a week or so



Amorset - Will you post here when you receive these DVDs as it seems too good to be true


----------



## lynchtp (25 Feb 2004)

*Cheaper than www.cdwow.ie*

[broken link removed] its the hong Kong cd wow, but 
thats where the .ie site ships from anyway.
The shipping is still free, but a currency converter may be needed.


www.xe.com/ucc/
this is a really good one.

ships really quickly... less than a week.


----------



## Amorset (26 Feb 2004)

*DVD9.COM*

rorook,

I did recieve the DVDs from dvd9.com. It will take two and half weeks. First thing to say is the DVDs are NOT original. You do not get a case but the DVDs are contained in a plastic sleeve with the glossy cover (so you can but it into your own case). DVDs at first glance look authentic, but closer inspection you notice. 

What I will say is that I had no problem with the quality of picture and sound. Maybe if you had surround sound setup etc you'd notice. I got disney movies for the kids so their happy, Im happy!


----------



## Le Meister (15 Mar 2004)

*www.101cd.com*

Anyone use this site for buying CD's?  They are the only site that have the CD's I am looking for stocked.


----------



## cuchullain (17 Mar 2004)

*cd sites*

just check out above site and Randy Edelman's Farwell Fairbanks if €21.99 Sterling which (unbelievably) even at that price is £8 cheaper than amazon


----------



## gerry (17 Mar 2004)

*Randy Edelman*

www.gemm.com have it on LP for €11.50 if that is any good to you.

gerry


----------



## saruman (19 Mar 2004)

*uptown*

Is he the uptown uptempo woman man if you know what I mean ?


----------



## cuchullain (19 Mar 2004)

*cheap cd's*

Yes. The correct spelling of the title is farewell fairbanks and not my shortcut above. uptempo woman is one track on it and its a japanese cd (I think.) I have never found it for sale in Ireland and purchased it off Amazon a few months back. The above post has two used LP versions for sale .Le Meisters site has the cd version. I tried e-bay for it but while there was loads of other cd's by this artist not the one I wanted. hence shelling  out big bucks.


----------



## PMU (17 Aug 2004)

*difficult to find CDs*

For difficult to find CDs try [broken link removed]  They have an amazing selection. They are based in Spain but have an English menu for CDs; if you want the prices in euro switch to the French menu; the CDs are posted from Switzerland. They also sell DVDs, you follow the link ‘Cine’ on the Spanish menu.


----------



## Janeom (17 Aug 2004)

*Re: difficult to find CDs*

PMU.
Did you ever order anything from them ? I found a spanish movie on their site that I can't find anywhere else. However I keep getting an error message when I fill in my details...sounds like a programming error as its something about synthax errors and SQL.

Janeom


----------



## PMU (18 Aug 2004)

*Re: difficult to find CDs*

Yes, I ordered 3 CDs on 28 July; got a confirmation that they were posted on 3 August and they arrived yesterday 19 Aug.  The prices varied from 11 to 15 euro with postage of  about 4 euro per CD.  These were CDs going back to the 80s and 90s that I could not locate on Amazon, CDwow, etc. So I'd use them again for difficult to find and minority stuff as they have a colossal inventory but you'd probably get chart stuff cheaper from CDwow. If you are getting DVDs note that the older ones have Spanish dialogue only.  I used the French language menu to order and not the Spanish one.


----------



## Guest (18 Aug 2004)

*Re: difficult to find CDs*

Looks like a good site all right PMU. Thanks for that one.   By the way, switching between languages/countries didn't work for me in FireFox (and may cause problems in other browsers) so I had to switch back to Internet Explorer temporarily. :x


----------



## Janeom (18 Aug 2004)

*Re: difficult to find CDs*

thanks for the PMU but you can only seem to order DVDs when you have selected spanish as the langugage. Switching to other languages only allows you to search for CDs :-(

Janeom


----------



## Alan Moore (18 Aug 2004)

*Another one....*

I think they've only starting delivering to Europe. Some cheapies in there.

www.loaded247.co.uk


----------



## sherman (18 Aug 2004)

*Re: Another one....*

Really can't be bothered trawling through the 4 pages of answers in this thread.

Just thought I'd add that if you're buying on www.play.com make sure you opt for sterling prices - I stupidly bought last week having clicked the Euro flag - I later converted sterling into euro on www.xe.com and found that their euro prices are quite a bit more than their sterling prices.


----------



## Guest (19 Aug 2004)

*Re: Another one....*

> They are based in Spain but have an English menu for CDs; if you want the prices in euro switch to the French menu;

PMU - are you sure that ordering from the French/€ site is necessarily better or is that what you meant? The EU delivery charge from France is €12.99 for 1-4 items 

[broken link removed]

whereas from the UK site it's GBP£2!

[broken link removed]


----------



## PMU (19 Aug 2004)

*Re: Another one....*

Unregistered user: You are correct. I’ve just done a quick calculation and when you take into account the lower postage from the UK it makes sense to order CDs from their UK site, especially if you are buying multiple CDs. Oh well, live and learn, etc.


----------



## Guest (19 Aug 2004)

*>>Where would I find cheap dvds and cds?*

Fair enough. Thanks for replying. I just got a fright when I saw the € delivery charges! :eek


----------



## Alan Moore (17 Sep 2004)

*CDWOW......*

The latest cheapest version....

[broken link removed]

The Norwegian version.  

Just bought a box set that is 45.99 on the irish site for 39.20 on the norwegian site. CD's work out 11.88 euro versus 13.95.


----------



## gerry (25 Sep 2004)

*Latest DVD Good Deals*

For those of you who were disappointed in missing The Godfather Trilogy, you can get it here (the cheapest of the cdwow sites), [broken link removed].

Monty Python Movie Box Set for €23.77 delivery included

Lord of the Rings Trilogy (6 dvds) for [broken link removed]


----------



## junior (26 Sep 2004)

*...*

Gerry,

What site do you look up to get the cheapest DVDs?

I'm looking for the Soprano's series - all of them at the best price. 

Junior


----------



## gerry (26 Sep 2004)

*sopranos*

see below after a nights sleep !


----------



## gerry (26 Sep 2004)

*Sopranos*

Season 1 [broken link removed]
Season 2 [broken link removed] €23.21 (postage €5.82) region  2 & 4
Season 3 [broken link removed] €23.21 (postage €5.82) region 4
Season 4 [broken link removed] €23.21 (postage €5.82 ) region 2 & 4

You may have problems with the cdwow ones because they are over 26 odd euro. I seem to recall that there could be Custom issues whereas I reckon you would be okay with the Australian ones which are reduced in price because they do not charge Australian Government Sales Tax. It seems 2 of the boxsets in OZ are region 2 & 4 but the 3rd one is region 4 only.

BTW I know someone who bought copies in middle east and paid MORE than the originals cost and one of the Boxsets did not work and others jumped intermittently. Buy originals.


----------



## junior (26 Sep 2004)

*Sopranos*

Thanks jerry

I owe you one.

junior


----------



## bernardg (28 Sep 2004)

*CDwow*

Can anyone please tell me why there are different cdwow websites ? And different prices ?


----------



## gerry (29 Sep 2004)

*Re: CDwow*



> Monty Python Movie Box Set for €23.77 delivery included



Hope you snapped it while it was available as it is now £28 plus postage.

The lesson is get it while you can.



> Can anyone please tell me why there are different cdwow websites ? And different prices ?



I suppose they market each site to the individual market and maybe they charge what they think they can get. I do find the German one is one of the most expensive regularly. The Hong Kong version used to be by far the cheapest but after representations from Irish music Industry (see other posts) cdwow.ie and hk all had to stop importing grey imports into Ireland. Prices went up.

There are discount links around if you keep your eyes open mainly for the .com site and this makes .com great value. 

The new Norwegian site probaly has slightly cheaper prices not only because it is new but also because of currency fluctuations I would imagine.


----------



## Tall Chapy (2 Oct 2004)

*Monty Python Box Set*

Just snapped this up today for €34.95 at the Golden Discs discount shop in the ILAC Centre.


----------



## Tall Chapy (2 Oct 2004)

*Re: Monty Python Box Set*

oh sugar... just clicked on t he link to Amazon and it is £13.97 and reckon delivery charge will be about £2. Si this equates to about ¤24, just as Gerry said. I misread the price on the Amazon website thinking the higher amount was the price , where it is actually the amount it is reduced by.
live and learn. Had to use my golden disc voucher anyway...


----------



## gerry (3 Oct 2004)

*dvds*

I have a sneaking feeling that a lot of the good deals are available around weekends and they go sometime Monday as it has happened a couple of times. Unless 10 people in my office buying the Godfather depleted the stock.


----------



## Ana Morphic (3 Oct 2004)

*anamorphic DVD*

I'd like to buy some DVDs but it looks like the dear ones online are anamorphic. I read a bit about it but I am still unclear.

If i bought a DVD that wasn't anamorphic would it work properly in a widesrcreen TV when I get around to buying one. 
I have a 25" regular at the moment.

I don't want to spend a lot of money now on DVDs if they won't be able to be used in a couple of years.

Would it be better to pay more now and  buy the anamorphic or does it matter? Secondly, in case I win the lotto do you need anamorphic for a plasma TV.

Thanks for any help


----------



## gerry (14 Oct 2004)

*Christmas Presents*

Two further good value boxsets out on special at the moment:

Friends Series 10 or if you are feeling generous More Friends

The Lion King Trilogy


----------



## jm (14 Oct 2004)

*CD , DVD'S*

Ballbriggan market , on a Sunday , you get 5 for €20.
All new releases , movies appear weeks before they hit the cinemas and the quality is excellent , some are just as good as the original.


----------



## zag (14 Oct 2004)

*Re: Christmas Presents*

Anyone bought from loaded247.co.uk ?

I ordered 2 DVDs from them a while back and while the first one arrived after about a week or so, the second one still hasn't arrived after about a month.

They haven't charged me for the second one, and the delivery docket for the first one showed the second one on back order.

I have since seen the same DVD on offer on the website, but at a higher price.

I sent them an email about a week ago, but no response.

Anyone had any good/bad experiences with them ?

z


----------



## Alan Moore (14 Oct 2004)

*Best DVD website.....*

Return of the Ring Extended for £15.49. 
A cdwow link that gives £0.75 off all purchases.

Reckon we could replace 90% of this thread with a link to [broken link removed] 

The site is full of geeks (meant in the nicest possible way ) who trawl the internet for bargains so they can sell them at a profit on ebay.


----------



## gerry (15 Oct 2004)

*loaded*

Yes zag i have ordered from them and had no difficulties. They don't charge until dispatched i found. The stock has probably gone and they are awaiting a new order. Sites would usually send an email to say order is cancelled if it is not forthcoming. If the order is still up at pending it should still come and at the lower, originally quoted price. 

The same thing has happened with Cdwow and Amazon.

PS - I dont buy forgeries - (1) I buy I watch and I sell on the ones I don't want to keep at face or near face value to a friend who does the same thing and so on. The thing is there are 5 of us who do this and whereas i do all the buying, we all share the cost. We all have kids and dont get to cinema often and this is far more cost effective way of dvd renting !


----------



## ailishohora (16 Oct 2004)

*CD & DVD sites*

Can anyone tell me whether some of the smaller companies only buy their stock AFTER


----------



## ailishohora (16 Oct 2004)

*CD & DVD sites*

Can anyone tell me whether some of the smaller companies only buy their stock AFTER the order is placed. I am waiting for a dvd for about 3 weeks from filmnight and they have debited my cc. Anyone any experience of this ? Or is this to prevent them going bust?


----------



## istan (20 Oct 2004)

*cd*

Not sure about that but I have been kept waiting by the big guns of CD-Wow & Amazon.


----------



## L_earner (22 Jun 2007)

*Where would I find cheap dvds and cds?*

99% of CDs and DVDs I got on Ebay were real, i.e. not copies, and cost about 20% of what I would pay in shops, and that is even factoring in postage.


----------

